# More Advice Please



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Echo quilting is NOT my forte &#128547; My sewing machine really is too small for this quilt. I'm going to attempt a few, 2? 3? 4? more echoes. Do I go around the buckeye with the next echo? I'm thinking I should have went around it this time &#128547; I guess they all should match? So frustrated cause I have no idea what I am doing! I know there are no rules it's my creation, I just don't want it to look dumb. 
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I've done echos around something like that, I'd go around everything. HOwever I would also outline around the inner red between the nut and the leaf. I may only do one echo on that inner part, but it would give it all more definition.

I do like your veining in the leaf.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Macy. I have no idea why I didn't go around the nut, don't know what I was thinking. Now that I'm looking at the pic I think it looks silly. Maybe I'll just add a line around the buckeye, but not rip out what I've already done, hopefully that won't look dumb. I think I'll add 2 more echoes around the leaves and see if that looks like enough. Also inside I had sketched out a block O like what the rest of the quilting will be. I thought it looked kind of neat. After this I think I'm going to stick with diagonals and squiggly lines for my quilting! 

Thank you for the compliment on the veining. I wasn't real happy with it. I think it's real obvious which one I did first and which one I did last, lol. Of course Scotch had to photo bomb the quilt, she is sure gonna miss it! 
Heidi


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Heidi,

I agree with Macybaby. And if you think it looks funny you could let out a couple stitches were you connecting the stitching you have and the stitch around the buckeye so that it too has the 1/4" (?) echoing like the leaf has now. Just my thought on the matter.

RHT


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is round 2 of the echo. My skills are not improving lol! I really hope he appreciates the thought of the gift and ignores how it looks! I think a lot of my problem is trying to maneuver the quilt on my machine. It's a lot, 64x80, of quilt for my machine. Then as I'm maneuvering the chalk lines wear off, so I try to see them or redo them as I go. I was only going to do 3 echoes, but I'm thinking 2 looks rather sparse. 
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Oops, here's the pic


----------

